# Frankie Gavin vs Leonard Bundu & Lucas Browne vs Andriy Rudenko RBR



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder! :smile


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it tonight?

*Obviously yes...*


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

First fight up...
Craig Willshee 2(1)-0 vs Kieron Gray 6(1)-31-1
Super Middleweights scheduled for 4 rounds.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone know when Browne is likely to be on? Nothing really interests me until the chief support.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I hope people are not going to point the blame if Frankie Gavin loses.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

The Genius said:


> I hope people are not going to point the blame if Frankie Gavin loses.


At you Francis?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Anyone know when Browne is likely to be on? Nothing really interests me until the chief support.


Here's the running order from Boxnation's website... but it's already inaccurate with the first fight. IDK :conf

19:05 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds 
ANDREW ROBINSON vs. DAN BLACKWELL

19:35 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds
RICKY SUMMERS vs. CURTIS GARGANO

20:00 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds
TOMMY LANGFORD vs. NICK JENMAN

20:30 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
CRAIG WILSHEE vs. KIERON GRAY

21:00 hrs
THE VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL & WBC EUR-ASIA PACIFIC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
LUCAS BROWNE vs. ANDRIY RUDENKO

22:00 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
JOE COSTELLO vs. LEE CONNELLY

22:25 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
SIMON BARCLAY vs. MOSES MOTOVU

Follow On
THE EUROPEAN & COMMONWEALTH WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
LEONARD BUNDU vs. FRANKIE GAVIN


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

19:05 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds 
ANDREW ROBINSON vs. DAN BLACKWELL

19:35 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds
RICKY SUMMERS vs. CURTIS GARGANO

20:00 hrs 
6 X 3 Minute Rounds
TOMMY LANGFORD vs. NICK JENMAN

20:30 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
CRAIG WILSHEE vs. KIERON GRAY

21:00 hrs
THE VACANT WBA INTERCONTINENTAL & WBC EUR-ASIA PACIFIC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
LUCAS BROWNE vs. ANDRIY RUDENKO

22:00 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
JOE COSTELLO vs. LEE CONNELLY

22:25 hrs
4 X 3 Minute Rounds
SIMON BARCLAY vs. MOSES MOTOVU

Follow On
THE EUROPEAN & COMMONWEALTH WELTERWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP
12 X 3 Minute Rounds
LEONARD BUNDU vs. FRANKIE GAVIN


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I think I will watch the commonwealths till the Browne fight


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

2 decent fights to be fair. Met Lucas Browne last week got a picture he was sound with all the fans. Top fella I'll cheer for him from now on. I'll go for Gavin in the main event , I like Bundu and its a close fight but be better for Boxing here if Gavin wins and Bundu wont do anything at World level at this point, outside chance Gavin might.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah will give this a miss until browne, looking forward to Costello too


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> I think I will watch the commonwealths till the Browne fight


Same. Cheers for the schedule guys.

Mind, i've just turned it over from the Commonwealth's and my Boxnation picture is terrible - almost unwatchable. Stopping and starting. crackling. It really is poor. Happened during the Mitchell Smith card as well (although the main event was fine). It's not even raining and is the only channel affected. Can't me see keeping this shite much longer.


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Better get this out the way sooner rather than later.

'Gavin's stomach looks flabby'


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

christ gavins on late.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

raymann said:


> christ gavins on late.


11 at the latest, would rather it was earlier but Frank shows often go until gone midnight


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Bit silly having Gavin on so late.

Bet a few people will miss the last train home.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Paullow said:


> Same. Cheers for the schedule guys.
> 
> Mind, i've just turned it over from the Commonwealth's and my Boxnation picture is terrible - almost unwatchable. Stopping and starting. crackling. It really is poor. Happened during the Mitchell Smith card as well (although the main event was fine). It's not even raining and is the only channel affected. Can't me see keeping this shite much longer.


HD? Mine is fine mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

anyone know what youtube channel will have this up first?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> anyone know what youtube channel will have this up first?


No idea, sorry.
Are you forced to miss out on this card?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> No idea, sorry.
> Are you forced to miss out on this card?


at work. could watch it live at my desk but got to much to do.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Bit silly having Gavin on so late.
> 
> Bet a few people will miss the last train home.


warren really does act like a amateur sometimes

why would you not have it on right after the Browne fight

thats the only 2 fights we want to see


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> at work. could watch it live at my desk but got to much to do.


I can inbox you a link to something, if anything is up before i'm off to bed (at 5-6 AM). Of course i can't guarantee that anything will be up by then either. Simbros is always an option btw.
What fights are you interested in, just Gavin vs Bundu or the Browne fight too?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> warren really does act like a amateur sometimes
> 
> why would you not have it on right after the Browne fight
> 
> thats the only 2 fights we want to see


Its strange, he used to moan about ITV putting Khan on at 11pm and used to moan about Sky doing Friday shows. So he gets his own channel....and put main events on at 11pm on a Friday night.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> I can inbox you a link to something, if anything is up before i'm off to bed (at 5-6 AM). Of course i can't guarantee that anything will be up by then either. Simbros is always an option btw.
> What fights are you interested in, just Gavin vs Bundu or the Browne fight too?


Im gonna try and watch live. I like simbros the only issue is you know how long the fight is, so if there is a stoppage you know. takes away the drama. also he can be slow with UK fights.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Jim Rosenthal is just sublime.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Im gonna try and watch live. I like simbros the only issue is you know how long the fight is, so if there is a stoppage you know. takes away the drama. also he can be slow with UK fights.


True. Very little chance of a stoppage in the Gavin tonight though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> True. Very little chance of a stoppage in the Gavin tonight though.


Bundu could get the stoppage, could also be cuts etc. thanks for the offer btw.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> HD? Mine is fine mate


No mate. Just the standard 437, seemed to be the only one the other day. It is working now, but in the back of your mind you're always thinking it could fuck up. Hopefully be OK when i switch over permanently.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> warren really does act like a amateur sometimes
> 
> why would you not have it on right after the Browne fight
> 
> thats the only 2 fights we want to see


Aye, it's only a minor gripe I guess. I can see why he's done it though as it is on a dedicated boxing channel and he probably expects that his target audience will probably watch the full thing as it's aimed at hardcore boxing fans.

I only watch TV for sports anyway so having a quiet Friday night with boxing on in the background until the big fights isn't something to complain about. I'd normally just have music on anyway.

The main event should be on sooner though out of consideration for the people attending, they could easily put on a couple of these lesser bouts on after Gavin. A 2-0 fighter isn't gonna be arsed about fighting in an emptier venue if they're still on TV and their families and friends will still be watching.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

That ear :sad5


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

That ear's fucked, credit to him for fighting through it.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

only caught the last few rounds but decent little tear up that. Good undercard bout IMO entertaining but limited boxers having a proper fight, much rather see fights like this than top prospects in mismatches.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Frank Lampard signing for Man City apparently.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

fish eyes :lol:


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Peter Barlow said:


> Frank Lampard signing for Man City apparently.


keep things on topic please dickhead


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I believe Id beat Maidana. I believe Id beat Porter. Ive proved Im the best domestically. Erm...


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Frankie sporting a nice hitler look there


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

How did Robinson look? only just got in from work so missed the first 5. ( I have an interest as was good mates with him at school)


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I love Rosenthal.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> How did Robinson look? only just got in from work so missed the first 5. ( I have an interest as was good mates with him at school)


looked decent enough, needs to work on his jab and get his left hand up more - his left ear was a mess from all the right hooks that got landed


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I love Rosenthal.


Me too. Why did he ever get dropped from the terresterial channels?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> looked decent enough, needs to work on his jab and get his left hand up more - his left ear was a mess from all the right hooks that got landed


:good

In the 5th Robinsons right hook he was throwing in close looked good.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> :good
> 
> In the 5th Robinsons right hook he was throwing in close looked good.


looked like he lacked abit of power which could come however if it doesnt he needs to tighten up


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> keep things on topic please dickhead


Shut up you Scouse bender


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> looked like he lacked abit of power which could come however if it doesnt he needs to tighten up


Yeah, I've not seen him live, but his record suggests he's not the biggest puncher, only 1 or 2 wins by KO so far.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Come on Big Daddy :bbb


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Browne rollin with the Cyprus Hill - go on Big Daddy.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah, I've not seen him live, but his record suggests he's not the biggest puncher, only 1 or 2 wins by KO so far.


not necessarily ko power but he needs enough to keep fighters off him cos i reckon you could walk him down and with the couple of holes in his defences he could get found out sooner rather than later


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't wait for this vacant you're asian title fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why doesnt browne get rid of those tits ffs..


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Browne looks shit, Rudenko better than I expected in the first


1-0 Rudenko


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

browne getting outworked


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

What a horrible fight. Not impressed by Browne at all.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

What were people expecting from Browne? He's crude but he's big and strong it seems clear they're waiting for Rudenko to tire and slow before going for it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Browne needs to shift some weight, at least a stone. Too slow on his feet and crude, a fighter with a bit of movement could easily avoid his big shots. Still think he'll land on this bloke eventually though.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Browne needs to shift some weight, at least a stone. Too slow on his feet and crude, a fighter with a bit of movement could easily avoid his big shots. Still think he'll land on this bloke eventually though.


Agreed, hes far far to slow and heavy but I think he'll spark him at some point


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Who's slower, Browne or Ustinov?


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

3-1 Rudenko, both of them are looking tired after 4 very pedestrian rounds lol


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

brown could get beat here


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

4-1 now. Browne needs to step it up now before he really falls behind.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I had an impulse fiver on Rudenko at 11/2, it seems too good to be true at the moment, fully expecting a Howard Foster special.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves's bird looking absolutely riveted ringside. Don't think she's looked down at her phone once. :yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Brownes hurting him he just needs to throw more!


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> I had an impulse fiver on Rudenko at 11/2, it seems too good to be true at the moment, fully expecting a Howard Foster special.


:deal _Howard Foster likes this._

Probably a DQ on head clashes.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Browne needs to put his foot on the peddle and throw 5,6 shot combos. Easying off too much, he can hurt Rudenko


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Forgot about the Round by Round thread...

Browne looks knackered, if the bloke was in better shape I think he could be alot better... 

Rundeko can take bloody good punch though...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

This is such a bad advert for heavyweight boxing.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

This is fucking awful. I hate almost every active heavyweight.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Impressed by Rudenkos toughness Brownes not landed lots but more than enough heavy punches.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin is going to deliver a masterclass; Pacquiao better watch out, after tonight: Funtimd will be Britain's number 1 welterweight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

6-3 Rudenko, Browne has been poor


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bit of a joke this, Browne is another in a long list of Heavys of who could have achieved something with the right fitness. Hes been shit here hes isnt even throwing the right hand.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Appalling fight. Flicked to Fowler..


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Appalling fight. Flicked to Fowler..


I don't mind it. I've seen much worse.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Trippy said:


> I don't mind it. I've seen much worse.


This, it's certainly not great but it's not been THAT bad


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

dkos said:


> This is such a bad advert for heavyweight boxing.


But an unfortunately accurate one


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

so @JohnH you still think Browne is world class?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> This, it's certainly not great but it's not been THAT bad


Yeah compared to Chagaev v Oquendo the other week for the WBA regular belt, this is like Ali v Frazier III!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

so @JohnH you still think Browne is world class?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

I smell a draw from judges if they see this round through


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

browne is a tough old boot though


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

I would make Joshua v Browne in December. Get him Rudenko after Sprott maybe.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

7-5 Rudenko, 8-4 or a draw are fair, won't be happy if Browne wins.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Browne might have done enough to nick it thanks to his work in the last third of the fight. I wasn't scoring it, mind.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't say that either fighter didn't earn their money. Both came and made a decent scrap out of it and both took some big shots along the way.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck off, 117-111 is bollocks, corrupt Aussie cunts


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> so @JohnH you still think Browne is world class?


Saying I think somebody will become world champ is *VERY* different from saying they are world class.

I'd like to see a quote where I said he was world class. Thanks for all the PMs by the way, but your sig - _Trying to make a fresh start on here_ - is quite clearly bollocks Rob.

A leopard can not change its spots. :thumbsup


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Wasn't scoring but Browne won pretty much all the second half and a few close in the first. Still cards seem too wide.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

omg what the fuck is Mcdonagh wearing?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

*Next 4 for Joshua*

August 30th v Yaroslav Zavorotnyi 8x3
October 11th v Michael Sprott 8x3
November 8th v Andriy Rudenko 10x3 WBC International Silver
December 6th v Lucas Browne 12x3 Commonwealth Title


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Boom - just seen McDonagh's shirt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What time is Gavin on lads?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

You tell 'em Lillis


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

knew cards would be bullshit

should of been 115-113 or draw


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> Saying I think somebody will become world champ is *VERY* different from saying they are world class.
> 
> I'd like to see a quote where I said he was world class. Thanks for all the PMs by the way, but your sig - _Trying to make a fresh start on here_ - is quite clearly bollocks Rob.
> 
> A leopard can not change its spots. :thumbsup


Well your response was one of the most arrogant things I have read in a long time.

I think winning a world title is still a tad......mental mate.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

115 -113 Browne here but 117-111?!?!?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: at the idea of Browne ever winning any version of a world title.

Lovely bloke who'll give us some good fights around domestic level.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time is Gavin on lads?


About half 10 according to Rosenthal earlier.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> I would make Joshua v Browne in December. Get him Rudenko after Sprott maybe.


Agreed. Joshua should step up, the standard out there at the minute is absolutely appalling. Been a bad week for heavyweight boxing.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

So Lucas Browne continues his march towards a world title...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Ishy said:


> :lol: at the idea of Browne ever winning any version of a world title.
> 
> Lovely bloke who'll give us some good fights around domestic level.


Next 4 for Joshua

August 30th v Yaroslav Zavorotnyi 8x3
October 11th v Michael Sprott 8x3
November 8th v Andriy Rudenko 10x3 WBC International Silver
December 6th v Lucas Browne 12x3 Commonwealth Title

???


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Next 4 for Joshua
> 
> August 30th v Yaroslav Zavorotnyi 8x3
> October 11th v Michael Sprott 8x3
> ...


Yeah why not. Rudenko seems a durable sort as well.

Really liked Browne as a post-Tony Thompson debacle (x2) opponent for David Price after a few tune-ups.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Just got in from fishing. Thought i missed kfc straw girth Gavin vs Bundu.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Two more 4 rounders, then Gavin vs Bundu.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Next 4 for Joshua
> 
> August 30th v Yaroslav Zavorotnyi 8x3
> October 11th v Michael Sprott 8x3
> ...


Browne Joshua could headline a show I think.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Just got in from fishing. Thought i missed kfc straw girth Gavin vs Bundu.


Bundu knocking out the bore they call funtime is on in 30-45 mins.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Costello looks a brilliant prospect.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Peter Barlow said:


> Browne Joshua could headline a show I think.


yeh or chieff support to a PPV.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Next 4 for Joshua
> 
> August 30th v Yaroslav Zavorotnyi 8x3
> October 11th v Michael Sprott 8x3
> ...


Be a real nice run of fights if that happened. Think he could beat them all right now. But then after that would want to see him have a few more fights around that level just to get more experience. Difficult to move him at the right pace with his short am career. Perez would be good a few fights down the line also.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Like look of Costello.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I like this kid, quick and picks his shots quite well imo


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Bundu knocking out the bore they call funtime is on in 30-45 mins.


You got a bet on bro?.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep 25 quid on 6/1 on Sky bet, War Bundu. Also had 1 quid on each of the first 6 rounds.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

That bird next to Francis Warren hasnt watched a fight all night long...

Francis and Dennis Hobson havnt watched this fight either tbh poor form smh


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:hi: Hi m8s


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

£20 on Bundu at 10/1 KO . Dont think it will hapoen but worth a go at that price..


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Costello is a star in the making if matched properly. Let's see him in with Femi Fehintola early next year :deal


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> £20 on Bundu at 10/1 KO . Dont think it will hapoen but worth a go at that price..


Lunch will be on you in LA mate.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bryn :hi:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Yep 25 quid on 6/1 on Sky bet, War Bundu. Also had 1 quid on each of the first 6 rounds.


Nice. Hope Leonard does it for ya mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> @*Bryn* :hi:


Ah, it's you. Don't think I didn't see your post the other day saying how much you hated the Welsh. :sad2

Hi though.  :hi:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Nice. Hope Leonard does it for ya mate.


:yep:bbb


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ah, it's you. Don't think I didn't see your post the other day saying how much you hated the Welsh. :sad2
> 
> Hi though.  :hi:


:lol: Sry m8


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Lunch will be on you in LA mate.


You find a decent venue and Ill buy the dinner


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sparkly is a terrible nickname, a bit too close to Glitter


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

These green army cunts are doing my head in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Ah, it's you. Don't think I didn't see your post the other day saying how much you hated the Welsh. :sad2
> 
> Hi though.  :hi:


Everyone hates the Welsh m8, we make an exception for you  Hope you're well.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Everyone hates the Welsh m8, we make an exception for you  Hope you're well.


I hate you and everything you stand for you insufferable cunt.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Why does this have to be on at 10.30 before the main event?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just tuned in, looking forward to this. War Bundu :ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I hate you and everything you stand for you insufferable cunt.


:rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I hate you and everything you stand for you insufferable cunt.


:lol:


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bundu has no chance against Gavin.

Funtime Frankie is on a different level to the likes of Bundu and Brook; It's going to be a one-sided fight with Gavin winning by KO or 10-2/9-3.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn You've broke my heart :sad2


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Bundu is a cool dude. Plus he looks like X to the Z Xzibit. Perhaps he pimped McDonagh's wardrobe before the fight.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Bundu has no chance against Gavin.
> 
> Funtime Frankie is on a different level to the likes of Bundu and Brook; It's going to be a one-sided fight with Gavin winning by KO or 10-2/9-3.


ROFFLE


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @*Bryn* You've broke my heart :sad2


soz m8


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Such a good orator.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> soz m8


Not gd enough.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mcdonagh's shirt :rofl 

Rascal... :eddie


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

That is a horrific shirt. I saw Motorhead there. True story.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Wolverhamptons finest.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Sounds like a great atmosphere


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

notice they didnt call him the British champion but the Commonwealth??


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

european and commonwealth lol


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

When did he become scottish?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Peter McDonagh is a right hard cunt isn't he. Might not be the best boxer but when there's a bit of rumble and tumble outside the kebab shop he's the one you'd want on your side.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good crowd, I reckon he's ready for Stoke Civic hall after this.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Was that the Birdy song?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Just to reiterate what a cracking little venue this is..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sierra Leone? Hope he hasn't brought Ebola with him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good atmosphere, how much does civic hall hold?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Just in time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good atmosphere, how much does civic hall hold?


there 1500 there.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Grimsby promotions?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Welterweight (147lbs)
World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA) 
1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO) 
2. Timothy Bradley Jr 
3. Juan Manuel Marquez 
4. Marcos Maidana 
5. Shawn Porter (IBF) 
6. Keith Thurman 
7. Devon Alexander 
8. Robert Guerrero 
9. Luis Carlos Abregu 
10. Amir Khan 
11. Paulie Malignaggi 
12. Kell Brook 
13. Diego Gabriel Chaves 
14. Jesus Soto Karass 
15. Andre Berto

Winner goes to No.14 for me.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Wolverhamptons finest.


You know it.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Welterweight (147lbs)
> World Champion: Floyd Mayweather Jr (WBC & WBA)
> 1. Manny Pacquiao (WBO)
> 2. Timothy Bradley Jr
> ...


Wouldn't argue, quality matchup this


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

They're saying _Boo_ndu


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Frankie's been doing his roadwork with a tshirt on


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

ref could ruin this fight if he lets Gavin hold every time.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

10-9 Bundu


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

10-9 Bundu


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

10-9 Bundu


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

20-18


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Good round for Gavin. 19-19


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin looks a class act. 2-0 Funtime


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

KING said:


> 20-18


For?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I said it before the fight and i'll say it again, Frankie is fucking boring, bad for the sport. Can't believe people want him to win. Hope Bundu gets the win here.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Frank Warren throwing more shots than Frankie atm


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

10-9 Bundu (Close)

30-27


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

29-28 Bundu.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

29-28 Gavin for me. Very very very close round


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

2-1 Bundu, probably 3-0 Gavin on the cards.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

29-28 Bundu


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Commentary come across very biased imo, acknowledging all power shots from Gavin and ignoring Bundu's.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Gavin looks like shit


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gong to sleeps going to be easy tonight, is Skeete on afterwards?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Bundu not letting his hands go enough, Gavin is there to beat thus far. Nothing fight so far from both really.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Gavin well ahead, Bundo doesn't score by hitting fresh air.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

10-9 Gavin

39-37 LB


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin controlling the fight.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

38-38


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

38 - 38


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

39-37. Bundu started well but Gavin took over after a minute again


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Horribly biased commentary so far from Jones. His partner is alright but he's ignoring everything Bundu does.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jesus that big bird in the crowd looks scary


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Gavin's boxing great.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm a massive fan of Gavin and when he turned over picked him for a future p4p level fighter but I can see him being outhussled when he steps up around world level.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

4-1 Funtime


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Hard to see how Bundo wins a rd so far.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

3-2 Bundu, probablyy 4-1 on the official cards for Gavin. Jones is being his usual awful self.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin winning 4-1 for me.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

48-47 Gavin


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Clear gap in talent here.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good round for Gavin there


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

shenmue said:


> 3-2 Bundu, probablyy 4-1 on the official cards for Gavin. Jones is being his usual awful self.


You a big fan of fresh air getting battered?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bundu's footwork is awful. He has no idea how to close the gap and simple movement is enough to beat him.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh wow


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

YES!"


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

How long was that count???


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Clear Bundo rd


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: fucking ref saved him there.


----------



## LJGS (Jun 21, 2013)

Huge balls to get up from that.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> You a big fan of fresh air getting battered?


Boxing is about clean punches landed, not about the hitting/missing ratio.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck me...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

shenmue said:


> YES!"


Don't count your money yet


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fuck meeee 58-57 Bundu


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fighter not ready to fight by the count of 10 = KO normally.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonder if Gavin still thinks he easily beats Maidana and Porter?, ha.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

How the fuck he survived.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Huge favour there. Fair play to Gavin for surviving.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BOOOOOM did gavin spit his gumsheild out?? Glass body!!!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, that nearly went tits up. Soft middle...:conf


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Bundu just got robbed


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

fucking beautiful shot


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

58-55 LB


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

One more body shot will do it for gavin here I reckon


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Justifying Gavin spitting his gumshield out. It's cheating.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> YES!"


I'll make a similar celebration when mayweather hammers your boy again.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Suspect count there i thought, Lucky Gavin.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Had that been Bundu I think the ref may have stopped that. Fair play Frankie though, not many guys would have got up from that


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I'll make a similar celebration when mayweather hammers your boy again.


He didn't hammer him the first time, nice try though pal.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gavin getting battered, great stuff.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

What a round!!!


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bundo might have punched himself out.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

10-9 Bundu

68-64


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Great round


----------



## Shocked Quartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Mr PED's winning imo.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :rofl Justifying Gavin spitting his gumshield out. It's cheating.


Some would say it's being cute. Depends what way you look at it.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

WAR BUNDU!!!!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The balls on Gavin!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Got it 66-66


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

68-66 Bundu


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Had that been Bundu I think the ref may have stopped that. Fair play Frankie though, not many guys would have got up from that


Bit like Barker v Geale. Minus the underhanded spitting out of the gum shield.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Some would say it's being cute. Depends what way you look at it.


Its clever for sure.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

C'mon Bundu


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He didn't hammer him the first time, nice try though pal.


Comprehensive win.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

leonards relishing this isnt he


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Bundu!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Gavin getting battered, great stuff.


Just wondering, why do you have beef with him?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Come on Bundu! Decision please.. I never win my bets!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Some would say it's being cute. Depends what way you look at it.


It's one of those where people judge it differently depending on who's doing it.

Similar to Hopkins and his dark arts - it's 'crafty', he's a 'savvy veteran' etc. Some no mark does it and it's dirty.


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

The photo of Gavin in his boxers yesterday showed us he has big balls, but this has proven it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

this commentary is ridiculous. might as well have his mother commentating.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ishy said:


> It's one of those where people judge it differently depending on who's doing it.
> 
> Similar to Hopkins and his dark arts - it's 'crafty', he's a 'savvy veteran' etc. Some no mark does it and it's dirty.


Spot on. Same as football, they're a diving cheating cunt unless it's a player on their team, then they "tend to down a little too easy".


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dennison said:


> The photo of Gavin in his boxers yesterday showed us he has big balls, but this has proven it :lol:


you must have a tiny fucking cock if you thought that!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Another round for Bundu, Gavin needs a KO or a robbery. Ignore Jones's commentary, its at an all time low tonight. Quality shots from the old man that round.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Done well to get back in this Gavin. Won that round for me


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Funny seeing Fish Eyes sweating at ringside.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin showed immense bottle and heart. That bodyshot a beauty. 

Gavin could see himself deducted a point for the pivot and push sooner or later. 

Bundu needs to cut ring off better.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu needs to go back to the body!!!!!


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

76-75 to Gavin


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Another round for Bundu, Gavin needs a KO or a robbery. Ignore Jones's commentary, its at an all time low tonight. Quality shots from the old man that round.


Would you give a 10-8 for the 7th, mate? It was borderline for me.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Just wondering, why do you have beef with him?


I don't except for him being boring, got a bet on Bundu and prefer Bundu's style. nothing personnel.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

77-76 Bundu


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

77-74 for me.

How the fuck Jones scored the 8th to Gavin!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Would you give a 10-8 for the 7th, mate? It was borderline for me.


10-9 for me but i get what you are saying, clear Bundu round for sure but not enough damage for 10=8 like Khan vs maidana round 10


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

shenmue said:


> I don't except for him being boring, got a bet on Bundu and prefer Bundu's style. nothing personnel.


Cool man. :cheers


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Gavin by a round 
Just needs too keep distance and box now


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

if you get hit by half the shots, you dont score for defence for the others missing.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

The scorecards for this fight are going to be interesting, seems from people's comments and on twitter it's split even I reckon


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Gavin by a round
> Just needs too keep distance and box now


Awful card, Bundu is dominating.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Really struggle to see how you can have Gavin ahead still


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

All square after 9 for me.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> if you get hit by half the shots, you dont score for defence for the others missing.


Ain't that a scoring criteria, defence?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

87-85 Bundu


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Gavin took a hammering in that round. I have him ahead now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu beating Gavin up here, got him 3 rounds up.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> It's one of those where people judge it differently depending on who's doing it.
> 
> Similar to Hopkins and his dark arts - it's 'crafty', he's a 'savvy veteran' etc. Some no mark does it and it's dirty.


It's like Corrales in the JLC fight; it's cheating, but calculated.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

A lot of bundus shots are on the gloves 
But why is Gavin staying on the ropes


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> The scorecards for this fight are going to be interesting, seems from people's comments and on twitter it's split even I reckon


Strongly disagree with anyone having Gavin ahead.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Gavin to me is fighting to keep Bundu away. Bundu is fighting to get the stoppage. 

Gavin's shown many qualities but also shown his limitations. 

Good fight!


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

impressed with frankies intestinal fortitude


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

86-84 bundu

well gavin this is what happens when you dont eat right and think natural skill will get you all the way up


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Strongly disagree with anyone having Gavin ahead.


I think people who have Gavin up or even really close are listening to Jones too much. Bundu is clearly in front.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Frankie is talented and brave but questions about his strength and physical conditioning seemed justified at the moment.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Strongly disagree with anyone having Gavin ahead.


Quite a few people have him edging it it seems, if he picks up one or two of these rounds at the end it's going to him I'd say with it being in UK


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

87-83 Bundu


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bundu a couple up imo.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think people who have Gavin up or even really close are listening to Jones too much. Bundu is clearly in front.


Totally agree, Jones orgasming over 1 pitter patter shot from Gavin and ignoring most of Bundu's better work. Look i won't be winning any money if this goes the distance so i'm not biases. If Bundu loses on points its a robbery.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

That gumshield spitting was atrocious should've lost a point for that.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

96-93 Bundu, Gavin needs these last 2 rounds too justify the inevitable win.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bundu fights in bursts, I have Gavin up by 1 round


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

Bigh round for Frankie has to keep boxing like that hell win the last 2 handy if he does.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

97-96 Bundu thought Frankie won the 10th despite some good work from Bundu on the ropes Gavin won the round overall.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu 4 points up for me.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Quite a few people have him edging it it seems, if he picks up one or two of these rounds at the end it's going to him I'd say with it being in UK


 hardly gave Gvain a round after the 5th, sense a robbery though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

86-83 Bundu

Gavin needs a stoppage for me. But the judges will have him ahead. Commentary is awful.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I stopped scoring it because Gavin needs a stoppage by now for me.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

5-5 plus KD


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Look how Hearns boys Rob and Jack score it big for Bundo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Awful card, Bundu is dominating.


 very close fight. Both men deserve credit. Kind of sad to see posts like this.


----------



## SoF (Jan 22, 2014)

I've got Bundu two up, Gavin needs the next two for me.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

There going to give this to Gavin "sigh"


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Well worth £5 for a British draw. 10/1 at the minute


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> 86-83 Bundu
> 
> Gavin needs a stoppage for me. But the judges will have him ahead. Commentary is awful.


So is your scorecard.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Bookies have Bundu 4/5 and Gavin evens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

this is why Gavin shouldn't have been matched with counter punchers for 6 years!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't know how anyone could have it anything but in favour of Bundu at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> So is your scorecard.


how do you have it then? people have it wider than me.


----------



## OneTrueKenners (Jan 28, 2014)

Bundu is clearly in front, bound to see to a robbery though.

Jones commentary has been awful.

Also if Gavin's corner are banking on Bundu gassing they are barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

poor old bundu will get robbed here


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

no one puts frankie in the corner


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> very close fight. Both men deserve credit. Kind of sad to see posts like this.


Post your scorecard, RBR or shut up DF.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Win or lose, Gavin should learn from this and take a few extras during training that Bundu has clearly made use of


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> I don't know how anyone could have it anything but in favour of Bundu at this stage.


Bias, its honestly the only answer, since round 6 the quality shots have been from Bundu, Gavin landed hardly anything worthwhile.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rd 11 another Gavin rd.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

"Gavins outboxed him in this round"

what!

96-92 for me.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Jones on some shit if he thinks Gavin won that round


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jones just said he out boxed Bundu in that round, HA.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

10-9 Gavin 

107-102 LB


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Have Bundu two up going into the last. You just know he's going to come flying out aswell.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Quite a few people have him edging it it seems, if he picks up one or two of these rounds at the end it's going to him I'd say with it being in UK


Yeah you know how it goes; any rounds that can be argued as close will go to the home guy, it's not really set up to favour the visitor.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

No way did Gavin win that round ffs, needs a KO


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Post your scorecard, RBR or shut up DF.


Fuck off.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu hasn't done himself any favours since the KD he's chased instead of applying better pressure. Got him winning though but a draw could happen.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Post your scorecard, RBR or shut up DF.


He does nt have to post his scorecard you dickhead.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's a closer fight than some are making out, could make a case for Gavin in some of the rounds, however Bundu winning for me 107-105


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin up by 2 for me


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Gavin lands a jab in the last 10 seconds - "that's enough for him to nick the round for me"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

107-103 Bundu.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

11 was frankies


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> He does nt have to post his scorecard you dickhead.


he does if he is trying to tell other people they have shit score.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

why would you tell him hes 1 up


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Again half people on twitter saying Gavin round clearly half saying Bundu, whatever the scorecards there's going to be outrage, love being a boxing fan :rofl


----------



## SoF (Jan 22, 2014)

There goin to fuckin give it to Gavin aren't they....


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a Matchroom draw special coming here :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> Win or lose, Gavin should learn from this and take a few extras during training that Bundu has clearly made use of


Yeah, Frankie is a totally clean fighter :lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Another clear Gavin rd.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have that for Bundu. Knockdown made the difference.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bundu by two rounds


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Gavin by ridiculously wide cards :warren


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Really good fight & an excellent crowd. Didn't score it RbR but feel Bundu deserves the nod

If Gavin gets the decision its certainly not the robbery some one here are claiming.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

116-113 Bundu.


----------



## keano (Nov 5, 2013)

I have it a draw


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

poor old bundu.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck off. Bundu wins I nab £60. Fish Eyes will see to it that I won't.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great round from Gavin, Bundu just edged it for me but honestly it isn't a robbery either way and anyone who said's it is is way off. 117-116 Bundu


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

NickTheGreek said:


> Have Bundu two up going into the last. You just know he's going to come flying out aswell.


He totally didn't. The knockdown has coloured too much of the views here. I can see it a point either way.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

114-113 bundu


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Bundu by 1.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin 115-112 for me.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Warrens are shook


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gavin round there, Bundu by 3 points.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

115-112 

Bundu won that for me, close and lots of close rounds though.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

I've not scored this but seeing a few cards for Gavin on twitter. Even Graham Houston thinks Frankie's edged this :think

I just think overall Bundu was the better fighter.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I was enjoying it to much to score it properly,however Bundu should get this or maybe a draw at worst for him


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

114-113 Bundu. Quality fight.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> he does if he is trying to tell other people they have shit score.


No he can criticise your scorecard without showing his own, you are not in charge.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I have Bundu by two rounds.

It was a poor quality fight though, in all honesty. Great fun and an excellent crowd but neither man poses much of a threat to world class opposition. Why Jones kept insisting Bundu is world class is beyond me. He clearly isn't but I had him winning and I hope he gets the nod.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> he does if he is trying to tell other people they have shit score.


I'm just playing your usual game.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great fight regardless massive credit to Gavin for getting up from that body shot.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Possible draw I think no more than a round in it


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

6-6 in rounds. Bundu knockdown 10-8 round.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

*Leonard Bundu v Frankie Gavin
European Welterweight Championship*

1. 10-9 Bundu
2. 9-10 Gavin
3. 9-10 Gavin
4. 10-9 Bundu
5. 9-10 Gavin
6. 10-8 Bundu KD*
7. 10-9 Bundu
8. 10-9 Bundu
9. 10-9 Bundu
10. 9-10 Gavin
11. 10-9 Bundu
12. 9-10 Gavin
*Total 115-112 Leonard Bundu*


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

115-114 Gavin

Bundu did nothing in that last round. What was that about?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Like Lara v canelo 
By 1 for either fighter or draw 

Who the fuck is Gavin's corner man ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I enjoyed that, Gavin did well to get up and finish well. Bundu has won this for me though, more damage, better shots.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

whats happening here boys ??


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good card that Rob, might have been the same as mine, same score anyway

Frankie seems upset, hope he's heard something


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange fight. Gavin looked like he was just getting into a rhythm and then wham! a world class body punch. He gets up and shows heart and the inner qualities but his style tonight was shown up a bit. When the pressure really heaped on he resorted to sitting on ropes and freezing. He used a lazy fending jab for most part and pivoted slowly early. 

Did do some lovely things but Bundu was effective more so for me.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Frank doesn't fix cards like others; this will be a fair card


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

112-115!!


----------



## SoF (Jan 22, 2014)

Fuck off!!! Get in


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fucking yes!!! Ave it you cunts


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Unknown Poster said:


> Good card that Rob, might have been the same as mine, same score anyway
> 
> Frankie seems upset, hope he's heard something


shit card according to @dftaylor


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Bunduuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Commonwealth?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Justice baby


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gavins card was a joke but right man won.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Close fight Bundu nicked it for me, very tight fight.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

is Italy in the Commonwealth now?


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Could Burdis have announced that more begrudgingly?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nice 1 bundu m8


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Dummy out! What a dick


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Burdiss can't read scores atsch

How hard is it to announce the higher score first each time?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bundu was the right winner. I'm pleased for him but hopefully Gavin can come back strong.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair result, get in Bundu! credit to gavin, he showed bollocks there.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Give the guy massive credit from getting up, but a sore loser.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fairplay Bundu,maybe there will be a rematch.I do think the best man one that on the night.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No arguments with that.

Gavin fucks off outta the ring as soon as the decision is read.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Woooo!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

The Gavin score was comical - 115-112? What was that judge watching?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

sierre leonne is part of commonwealth


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

How is Bundu Commonwealth Champion?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I had it 114-113 too. Thought Gavin might get the nod, can't argue that he should have won really.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

lol that mc


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

The fuck is that shirt all about???


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good to see fair judging. Gavin is still a world class talent imo. Just needs some seasoning.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow, Burdis is the worst M.C. ever.

What a talentless hack.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

What a joke, hometown decision.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

'Fuck, Frankie's lost, get the Beverly hills cop theme to calm the crowd!'


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Warren needs to get the rematch ASAP.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes!. 

Makes it so much better that Gavin showed himself up by being classless. Disgusting to do that..

Bundu a real G.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

YES!!!!!! I love nundu. What a shame he hasnt been in meaningful fights in his earlier career...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> shit card according to @dftaylor


Your card was shit. As is Unknown Poster's. You'll get over it, you big baby.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PHONK said:


> No arguments with that.
> 
> Gavin fucks off outta the ring as soon as the decision is read.


Like Broner vs Maidana.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> The Gavin score was comical - 115-112? What was that judge watching?


What was your scorecard?


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Didn't even know he was fighting for the Commonwealth :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> is Italy in the Commonwealth now?


:lol:


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rooq said:


> is Italy in the Commonwealth now?


He has some Sierra Leone connection is that in the commonwealth?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bundu :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl just chucked the Commonwealth in for a laugh.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

ha didnt even know about the Commonwealth


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bit slack from Gavin not to do an interview and congratulate Bundu


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sierra Leone is in the Commonwealth.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Bundu not knowing the Commonwealth title was on the line. :lol:

What a guy!


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

chopped liver with bundu hot sauce ha


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Chopped Liver with a Bundu hot sauce! :rofl.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Yes!.
> 
> Makes it so much better that Gavin showed himself up by being classless. Disgusting to do that..
> 
> Bundu a real G.


This. Gavin disgraced himself tonight with his poor sportsmanship.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Haha how gutted is fish eyes


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Penis size lads that's what won it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Your card was shit. As is Unknown Poster's. You'll get over it, you big baby.


You said a round either way is fine, I had it one round more to Bundu, with the amount of close rounds there were bollocks is that a bad card, i'm sure this is just trying to wind Rob up but keep me out of your shit, mate.

PS. Where is your card?


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Frank. :lol


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, Frank is so god damn mad ahahahahahaha


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu's great. 

Hope he gets a decent fight, maybe someone like Abregu on a Top Rank undercard. Would be fun.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

This new you seems to be going well Rob!!

Haha...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

good to see home advantage got wazzas fighter through :yep


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Your card was shit. As is Unknown Poster's. You'll get over it, you big baby.


post your scorecard.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I thought Bundu got the right decition TBF... Poor sportsmanship by Gavin at the end though, Bundu is a top bloke...

'chopped liver with bundu hot sauce' :lol:

I hope Gavin bounces back!!! He done great to get up from that body shot, it was Barker 'esq'...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd happily like to see a rematch great fight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

JohnH said:


> This new you seems to be going well Rob!!
> 
> Haha...


What are you taking issue with? How did you score the fight?


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Gavin looks weak at 147, Bundu has muscles... Gavin is skinny fat.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Fúck off Frank.

Bundu should tell him to do one in a rematch,he's being shown no respect whatsoever, from the MC through to Warren.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Khan: People said I should face Frankie Gavin. Lol. 

:rofl


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank's going bright red :rofl.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Strange fight. Gavin looked like he was just getting into a rhythm and then wham! a world class body punch. He gets up and shows heart and the inner qualities but his style tonight was shown up a bit. When the pressure really heaped on he resorted to sitting on ropes and freezing. He used a lazy fending jab for most part and pivoted slowly early.
> 
> Did do some lovely things but Bundu was effective more so for me.


Yeah he looked shit sat on the ropes doing fuck all like that. Didn't look to have much of a consistent answer to Bundu's forward momentum, not until that last round. Just kept having spots of success then sitting on the ropes and being inactive.

Frank being a bitter cunt there in the interview at the end. Fish-eyed prick.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Warren has the money pal.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bundu will be a good fight for kells comeback after porter ?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Leonard 'Money' Bundu

"i'm all about the money"

G


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl Love this guy. ''I'm a pure mercenary now''.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Bundu a G!


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> 'Fuck, Frankie's lost, get the Beverly hills cop theme to calm the crowd!'


You know you're on a professional promotion when you have that kind of intelligent response.


Mandanda said:


> Penis size lads that's what won it.


:rofl

Frankie Gavin in an exciting fight what a treat :lol: Bundu just continuing to build his UK fanbase. What a guy, "I'm all about the money"


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

post your scorecard people.

*Leonard Bundu v Frankie Gavin
European Welterweight Championship*

1. 10-9 Bundu
2. 9-10 Gavin
3. 9-10 Gavin
4. 10-9 Bundu
5. 9-10 Gavin
6. 10-8 Bundu KD*
7. 10-9 Bundu
8. 10-9 Bundu
9. 10-9 Bundu
10. 9-10 Gavin
11. 10-9 Bundu
12. 9-10 Gavin
*Total 115-112 Leonard Bundu*


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl Love this guy. ''I'm a pure mercenary now''.


:rofl


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

franks fucking gagging for the rematch


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It's been on the cards for a while.

You simply cannot fight the worst selection of opponents ever to win a Lonsdale outright, then an ancient, lose more than he wins Bradley Pryce (and fail to get him out of there) followed by another turd, and then fight an unbeaten experienced opponent who's been European champion for more than three years.

Retire. Get a day job.

He's not amounting to much in the pros.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Bundu. What a respectful guy.

39 years old, and could be taken for 25, both in and out the ring.

This is why boxers need to live clean.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I really like Bundu i'd love to see him get an eliminator or something, Rematch would be great as well, I think both Gavin and Warren will want the rematch, he may have lost but no doubt on a different night if Gavin boxed better and stayed off the ropes he could win.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Bundu Bomaye!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> You said a round either way is fine, I had it one round more to Bundu, with the amount of close rounds there were bollocks is that a bad card, i'm sure this is just trying to wind Rob up but keep me out of your shit, mate.
> 
> PS. Where is your card?


Sorry buddy, you're right. I'm just being mischievous. It's Rob's usual 'I'm an authority' bollocks that I'm taking issue with. A point either way is fine, but Bundu nicked it in my view. Nearly gave it away in the last round though.

Rob is just desperate to put Gavin down. He's obsessed with him.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Penis size lads that's what won it.


:nono Abs. :deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

115 - 112 to Bundu for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Bundu will be a good fight for kells comeback after porter ?


Good first defence you mean? :yep


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> post your scorecard people.
> 
> *Leonard Bundu v Frankie Gavin
> European Welterweight Championship*
> ...


Mine is the same.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

Bit unsportsmanlike from Frankie, I thought he'd be humbled from defeat.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Yeah he looked shit sat on the ropes doing fuck all like that. Didn't look to have much of a consistent answer to Bundu's forward momentum, not until that last round. Just kept having spots of success then sitting on the ropes and being inactive.
> 
> Frank being a bitter cunt there in the interview at the end. Fish-eyed prick.


Totally agree.

I thought Gavin was looking a little tired from the 4th. He froze when Bundu got close so he must of felt the power early on. Bundu didn't have nothing to fear Gavin not sitting down on punches.

Amazing thing was for all Gavin's supposed high skill level he pivoted poorly early. Jabbed poorly for most part and got beaten in the pocket and showed very little dipping and sliding. Rarely did he set his work up tonight either..

Inclined to say Style over substance. Which is why i've always held off the hype with Gavin. He did some lovely things but never showed any spite.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

You Kipper said:


> It's been on the cards for a while.
> 
> You simply cannot fight the worst selection of opponents ever to win a Lonsdale outright, then an ancient, lose more than he wins Bradley Pryce (and fail to get him out of there) followed by another turd, and then fight an unbeaten experienced opponent who's been European champion for more than three years.
> 
> ...


Shut up.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bundu would be a good first defence if Brook wins the title


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

115-112 Either way is too wide it was a one round either way type fight nobody dominated.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Bundu will be a good fight for kells comeback after porter ?


Well Bundu said he wanted a 'world' title fight, so it could work


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Sorry buddy, you're right. I'm just being mischievous. It's Rob's usual 'I'm an authority' bollocks that I'm taking issue with. A point either way is fine, but Bundu nicked it in my view. Nearly gave it away in the last round though.
> 
> Rob is just desperate to put Gavin down. He's obsessed with him.


So we has it 1 round different. Jog on.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> franks fucking gagging for the rematch


Yeah he knows how much to sling the judges next time.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Frankie Gavin ₯ @frankiegavin1 · 4m

Sorry for how I acted. I thought I Won


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Sorry buddy, you're right. I'm just being mischievous. It's Rob's usual 'I'm an authority' bollocks that I'm taking issue with. A point either way is fine, but Bundu nicked it in my view. Nearly gave it away in the last round though.
> 
> Rob is just desperate to put Gavin down. He's obsessed with him.


The 2 biggest Hearn boys Rob and Jack had the cards widest for Bundu.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Felix said:


> Yeah he knows how much to sling the judges next time.


He's not Hearn.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

CamR21 said:


> Bundu would be a good first defence if Brook wins the title


No he wouldn't If Brook wins he'll liley be put on ppv, Brook vs Bundu PPV would be a farce, If Brook pulls off the upset it's Khan, Bradly, JMM, Thurman he should be looking to fight.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Looked an absolute cock storming out the ring straight after the results. It looked like he was trying to go prior to the results being announced as well


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> :nono Abs. :deal


:deal :lol: When it landed i thought ''CHB will be all over this'' :lol:.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl just chucked the Commonwealth in for a laugh.


It must be like being a kid, going to buy Match magazine and getting some free 3D glasses with it :lol:

Just on Gavin, his lack of strength is a worry. I know his physique isn't great but I don't think he can really improve that, which is a shame because it was always going to be an issue when coming up against some of the bigger, stronger welterweights. Gavin is too easy to push around and bully and it's not like he can drop down to 140 either. He's unlucky to have the genetics he does because at a high level, he's always going to be up against much stronger fighters.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9
9-10
10-9
10-9
9-10
10-8
10-9
9-10
10-9
9-10
9-10
9-10

Bundu 114-113


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> The 2 biggest Hearn boys Rob and Jack had the cards widest for Bundu.


Hardly, 115-112 seems to be the scorecard that most had, and others had it wider.

Why would I be against fighters that will eventually sign for Hearn anyway. Be better to have a undefeated Frankie Gavin coming over to headline shows at the LG Arena.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Frankie will have the same problem every time. He doesn't punch with enough authority or with enough volume to beat top guys.

I had Bundu by 2 but wouldn't have argued either way.


----------



## CheckHook (Jun 6, 2013)

If Gavin was a Matchroom fighter, on a hearn card. He would have got that decision without doubt. At least here we have fair officials


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like Frankies poor conditioning finally caught up with him.

I think its time to cut out the takeaways and start doing some sit ups :bbb


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah the MC was a joke, whats it with British MC's being so schitt??? That was unprofessional... Maybe he didnt wanna antagonise the crowd in such a small venue with all Gavin fans???


Bundu just came over to England, crushed the building and gave no fcks haha G status...

Gavin looked like a little kid running off...


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm pleased. Good card and the right man won for a change. #Boxnation


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

No Rob most people didn't have it 115-112 or wider have you not read the posts, most have it a round either way. Bundu didn't win that clear neither did Gavin it was a close fight end of, so much for the new Rob not a matchroom fighter you must put him down.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jack said:


> It must be like being a kid, going to buy Match magazine and getting some free 3D glasses with it :lol:
> 
> Just on Gavin, his lack of strength is a worry. I know his physique isn't great but I don't think he can really improve that, which is a shame because it was always going to be an issue when coming up against some of the bigger, stronger welterweights. Gavin is too easy to push around and bully and it's not like he can drop down to 140 either. He's unlucky to have the genetics he does because at a high level, he's always going to be up against much stronger fighters.


Genetics my arse, Frankie should be fighting down at lightweight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

114-113 bundu

flabby body due to not being dedicated to the sport cost him


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

CheckHook said:


> If Gavin was a Matchroom fighter, on a hearn card. He would have got that decision without doubt.


Possibly a draw.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No Rob most people didn't have it 115-112 or wider have you not read the posts, most have it a round either way. Bundu didn't win that clear neither did Gavin it was a close fight end of, so much for the new Rob not a matchroom fighter you must put him down.


115-112 is a close card, its only 7-5 in rounds.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No he wouldn't If Brook wins he'll liley be put on ppv, Brook vs Bundu PPV would be a farce, If Brook pulls off the upset it's Khan, Bradly, JMM, Thurman he should be looking to fight.


Obviously those options will be there but I think Hearn will want to build Brook a bit to become a PPV by next summer after a couple of defences. If that is the case Bundu is the perfect opponent who would sell out the Motorpoint.

Of course I could be wrong and he could go PPV straight away in that case Bundu isn't the answer


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Frankie "The Problem" Gavin


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Jack said:


> It must be like being a kid, going to buy Match magazine and getting some free 3D glasses with it :lol:
> 
> Just on Gavin, his lack of strength is a worry. I know his physique isn't great but I don't think he can really improve that, which is a shame because it was always going to be an issue when coming up against some of the bigger, stronger welterweights. Gavin is too easy to push around and bully and it's not like he can drop down to 140 either. He's unlucky to have the genetics he does because at a high level, he's always going to be up against much stronger fighters.


Agree with this. He's stuck in between weights and, unfortunately, there seems like he can't do anything about it.

All I can think of is a proper S&C coach, a nutritionist and a programme to follow in between fights. Failing that... Ariza or Conte.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I thought Gavin was looking a little tired from the 4th. He froze when Bundu got close so he must of felt the power early on. Bundu didn't have nothing to fear Gavin not sitting down on punches.
> 
> ...


Yeah Gavin looked a bit limp and powerless for sure. Thought he actually looked pretty good in that last round, but he just had no real answer to Bundu's aggression. I know that physicality isn't always an accurate indicator, but I thought Gavin looked like a part-timer; like a kid who works in the week and boxes at the weekends.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> Hardly, 115-112 seems to be the scorecard that most had, and others had it wider.
> 
> Why would I be against fighters that will eventually sign for Hearn anyway. Be better to have a undefeated Frankie Gavin coming over to headline shows at the LG Arena.


Total bollocks.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Total bollocks.


It's Rob what do you expect.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Total bollocks.


Bundu won mate. Even without the KD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> No Rob most people didn't have it 115-112 or wider have you not read the posts, most have it a round either way. Bundu didn't win that clear neither did Gavin it was a close fight end of, so much for the new Rob not a matchroom fighter you must put him down.


Lets see what fightscorecard collector says?


----------



## karlbadboy (Mar 5, 2014)

Is Gavin going to fight this year?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ricky hattons old s&c coach is shit 
His methods are outdated 

Gavin needs too hook up with the yafai bro's strength and conditioning coach . He knows what he is doing and he is in Birmingham


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

King Horse said:


> He's not Hearn.


No, you're right, 'Honest Frank' wouldn't dream of bending the rules.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> It's Rob what do you expect.


we had it 1 round different.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Felix said:


> No, you're right, 'Honest Frank' wouldn't dream of bending the rules.


yeh, I love this alternative universe people live in where there has never been a robbery on a warren card and hearn has never had a home fighter lose a close fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

114-113 Bundu so the knockddown won it for him. Bundu deserved it IMO, Gavin showed some bollocks hanging onto until the end and nearly won it so props to him. Not too sure where Gavin goes from here, Jacks point re his genetics is a good one. If he cant make 140 and dont bulk up a bit hes too weak at this level. Also I find him very boring to watch hes too negative and he has no power or pop to stun opponents. The fight only livened after the KD.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :deal :lol: When it landed i thought ''CHB will be all over this'' :lol:.


:lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> It's Rob what do you expect.


- Lists.
- Demands.
- Questions about what you do for a living.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats's what I love about European title fights. They tend to have decent cards.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> yeh, I love this alternative universe people live in where there has never been a robbery on a warren card and hearn has never had a home fighter lose a close fight.


Promoters are always going to be bent when they stand to lose money otherwise, so to imply that Hearn is worse than Mr Bouncy-Cheque is somewhat insulting. Why do people think Frank makes such a big deal about getting home advantage?! atsch


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Alot of talk about the fight on twitter Gavin was trending worldwide at one point. Good to see people watched it, good for boxing.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

*Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan*

*People said I should face Frankie Gavin. Lol.







*




Classless cunt


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Personally scored it 114-114. In my eyes both fighters come out of that with a lot of credit.

Bundu was a lot better than I thought he was, I kind of ignored his win over Purdy as I don't really rate Purdy & expected a 39 year old who'd get outboxed more & more as the fight went on.

Gavin's balls were huge, he took some massive shots & kept coming & had great stamina, I think the big thing that's going to cost him is his lack of punch power, the questions about his stamina were proven to be nonsense but Frankie landed clean plenty of times & couldn't put a dent in Bundu.

Would love to see a rematch


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan*
> 
> *People said I should face Frankie Gavin. Lol.
> 
> ...


Bad form from Khan doesn't do himself any favors does he, he seems to forget quickly he was destroyed in a round by a lesser fighter than Bundu


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

A Force said:


> Personally scored it 114-114. In my eyes both fighters come out of that with a lot of credit.
> 
> Bundu was a lot better than I thought he was, I kind of ignored his win over Purdy as I don't really rate Purdy & expected a 39 year old who'd get outboxed more & more as the fight went on.
> 
> ...


How did you get to 114-114 with the knockdown?


----------



## A Force (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> How did you get to 114-114 with the knockdown?


Couldn't split them in the 1st


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

WHats Frank said?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Bendy said:


> You know you're on a professional promotion when you have that kind of intelligent response.
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Frankie Gavin in an exciting fight what a treat :lol: Bundu just continuing to build his UK fanbase. What a guy, "I'm all about the money"


:lol: Defo. Bundu is a really good speaker and entertaining fighter.



kingcobra said:


> This. Gavin disgraced himself tonight with his poor sportsmanship.


:deal


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> It must be like being a kid, going to buy Match magazine and getting some free 3D glasses with it :lol:
> 
> Just on Gavin, his lack of strength is a worry. I know his physique isn't great but I don't think he can really improve that, which is a shame because it was always going to be an issue when coming up against some of the bigger, stronger welterweights. Gavin is too easy to push around and bully and it's not like he can drop down to 140 either. He's unlucky to have the genetics he does because at a high level, he's always going to be up against much stronger fighters.


Yeah i think tonight for the first time he felt a Welterweight's punch and thought ''blimey!'' and he shelled up. Tentative jab and a real lack of spite in his work.



Felix said:


> Yeah Gavin looked a bit limp and powerless for sure. Thought he actually looked pretty good in that last round, but he just had no real answer to Bundu's aggression. I know that physicality isn't always an accurate indicator, but I thought Gavin looked like a part-timer; like a kid who works in the week and boxes at the weekends.


Yeah that's a good shout.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Frankie showed massive bollocks to get up from the knockdown when he looked in agony but for me Bundu took that with a close but clear decision.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Hard not to feel bad for the lad here.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Trippy said:


> Hard not to feel bad for the lad here.


He always sounds pretty depressed tbh.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

The lad just needs a haircut, shave and a good meal.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The lad just needs a haircut, shave and a good meal.


:lol:


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> you must have a tiny fucking cock if you thought that!


Shock horror rob, thought you was trying to make a new start?


----------



## dennison (Nov 15, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan*
> 
> *People said I should face Frankie Gavin. Lol.
> 
> ...


Prescott was below Bundu's level and he did the chicken dance, Gavin got up and went to war


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> *Amir Khan @AmirKingKhan*
> 
> *People said I should face Frankie Gavin. Lol.
> 
> ...


karma is a bitch and often visits Amir..the boy hasn't learned.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

fell asleep last night but just watched the end of it there, I had bundu winning Gavin lacks pop, stamina, toughness and is not world class as a pro


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The lad just needs a haircut, shave and a good meal.


Yeah, he'll be alright.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Yeah, he'll be alright.


Why are people so keen to completely write a fighter off? Gavin lost by a round or two at most. He survived a bad knockdown and came back to actually win rounds clearly. He has flaws - this is nothing new. His volume of shots isn't enough, he likes to fight at too much of a measured pace, he isn't very powerful, etc. But he showed us a lot last night - he got up when hurt, he kept fighting after it, he maintained his style after the knockdown and had a lot of success with it (he made Bundu look like a mug in the 12th).

What he didn't bring was versatility. He wanted to fight at his preferred range too much and didn't work effectively on the inside to put Bundu's aggression in check.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Why are people so keen to completely write a fighter off? Gavin lost by a round or two at most. He survived a bad knockdown and came back to actually win rounds clearly. He has flaws - this is nothing new. His volume of shots isn't enough, he likes to fight at too much of a measured pace, he isn't very powerful, etc. But he showed us a lot last night - he got up when hurt, he kept fighting after it, he maintained his style after the knockdown and had a lot of success with it (he made Bundu look like a mug in the 12th).
> 
> What he didn't bring was versatility. He wanted to fight at his preferred range too much and didn't work effectively on the inside to put Bundu's aggression in check.


God knows. I still think Gavin is a talent but Bundu was much better than I expected. Like you say Gavin likes to have things too much his own way and was unable to adapt to Bundus aggression effectively enough. Gavin still put in a good performance though and it wasn't like he was completely outclassed. As long as he doesn't fall apart and into bad habits he'll be alright. I hope he uses the loss to motivate himself to improve and takes away the positives instead of beating himself up about it.

Was a good fight - far more entertaining than I expected.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> The lad just needs a haircut, shave and a good meal.


:rofl


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> He always sounds pretty depressed tbh.


The Brummie accent perfectly captures the depressing, miserable environment of that city.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I couldn't really understand why Lillis & Co. thought It was a close fight never mind having Gavin up (Forgetting the bias towards boxers from FWP/QP/What ever they will be called when they go 'bankrupt' again) I thought Bundu clearly won the fight although Gavin was a probably a few Rounds up before the knock down I gave Gavin maybe 2 Rounds after Round 6 and you could argue Round 7 could possibly be a 10-8 Round.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> The Brummie accent perfectly captures the depressing, miserable environment of that city.


I agree and I'm from Birmingham :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> Why are people so keen to completely write a fighter off? Gavin lost by a round or two at most. He survived a bad knockdown and came back to actually win rounds clearly. He has flaws - this is nothing new. His volume of shots isn't enough, he likes to fight at too much of a measured pace, he isn't very powerful, etc. But he showed us a lot last night - he got up when hurt, he kept fighting after it, he maintained his style after the knockdown and had a lot of success with it (he made Bundu look like a mug in the 12th).
> 
> What he didn't bring was versatility. He wanted to fight at his preferred range too much and didn't work effectively on the inside to put Bundu's aggression in check.


They are taking into account factors outside of pure ability.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson said:


> They are taking into account factors outside of pure ability.


You're like a broken record.


----------

